#kubuntu-council 2018-06-13
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So our Linode has 4 months of service credit left.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit hows our bytemark server?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello @ahoneybun All good my friend
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well as far as I am aware
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> how much time is left?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The'yre provide on an ongoing basis
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> However, you've reminded me that it might be a good time to contact them, and check in
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes I've reached out to Linode on a support ticket to see if we can get another year.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Never too early to do that.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Good plan. Now that not getting regular mentions in the podcast etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Linode and bytemark
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yes we need another way to promote them.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Social would be a way. I have access to the Twitter and we have a G+ account as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I did a thanky you on twitter once or twice, but making more a thing of it would be wise
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1006900607158874114
<mparillo> Nice. https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/107577785796696065138/+KubuntuLinux/posts/DSWq6K5HdiY
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mparillo: thanks!
<mparillo> Anybody active on FB? Otherwise, tonight, I can try to remember to fire up a VM, then open a browser in porn mode, and post to FB, and then take a shower.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pretty sure it's not that bad.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm active but don't have access to our account.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, It's not done yet!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But we're able to do it thanks to the hosting.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> true. depends how you read it. my 1st read assumed past tense, as in, it's built
<mparillo> We're is ambiguous. We are implies the capability; We were implies completion. Besides, I saw your teaser from kinfocenter yesterday.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> True. I have built it in that sense. just for amd64 with a tester Qt build.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am active on Facebook
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Which timeline do you want a post to ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah, well I also don't have access to any of the FB accounts
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Bytemark replied to the tweet.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> :)
<valorie> retweeted
<mparillo> Thanks to Bytemark and Linode are now on Facebook.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks mparillo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what account are you using?
<mparillo> I think it is simply Kubuntu.
<mparillo> Whatever one JR enabled Ovi and me for
<mparillo> I will fire up the VM again and check.
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-14
<mparillo[m]> 15 likes so far.
<mparillo[m]> https://www.facebook.com/kubuntu.org/
<valorie> liked and replied
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> cool thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Excellent work, I think its really good to give a shout out like this from time to time.
<ahoneybun> Heyo from weechat!
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-15
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/8r756r/hows_kubuntu_these_days/
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-16
<clivejo_> did you guys know this - https://www.kdab.com/the-limux-desktop-and-the-city-of-munich/
<clivejo_> mainly the "LiMux is a distribution, maintained by the central IT department of the City of Munich. Technically, it builds upon Kubuntu." part !
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<clivejo_> it's a shame there wasn't more collaboration
<acheronuk> with who? it was based on an ancient kde4
<clivejo_> sounds like KDAB is still working with them
<clivejo_> might be worth reaching out to author of that article?
<acheronuk> to say what?
<clivejo_> Hello, I'm Rik, lets be friends :P
<acheronuk> if I did that for every article vaguely related, I'd have no time for -dev work. so why in this case?
<clivejo_> maybe not you, but Community Manager or someone
<acheronuk> ok. lets see what rick thinks
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-17
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They are moving back to Microsoft in 2020
<valorie> hmmm, clive and I both met those Limux guys in Berlin as I recall
<valorie> and I met them again since at Akademy
<valorie> they are doing the best they can and used to/are in our devel chan and on our list
<valorie> but the upper management decided that they would go back to windows
<valorie> silly reasons, but the decision has been made
<valorie> some parts of the city will continue to use limux
<valorie> but dunno if the two guys still have a job
<valorie> the collaboration was great; that was not the issue
<santa_> hey I have sent a mail to kubuntu-devel, it has some screenshots attached, so it's waiting the the mod queue
<mparillo> If you put the screen shots in a phabricator card, will an e-mail linking to the card also get stuck in the moderator queue? Of course, then you depend on people following the link, but for many e-mail clients, the default is not to automatically load images, so it is a click either way.
<valorie> I'll run listadmin right now, santa_
<valorie> there was nothing in queue
<acheronuk> I let it through
<valorie> <3
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wait it's in Sphinx now?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The docs for the tool is?
